# EVGA GeForce GTX 970 FTW + (Plus Edition) vorgestellt



## tigra456 (17. Januar 2015)

Hallo das ist meine erster Newspost, also bitte gnädig sein.

Hab bei meiner Suche nach GTX 970 Modellen entdeckt, das EVGA eine GTX 970 FTW+ vorgestellt hat.

Die "Änderungen" zur normalen FTW Zusammengefasst:

Ab Werk mit Backplate
Neuer Kühlerstruktur
Dual Bios
Verbesserte Lüfterkurve
Volt-Mod auf 1215V +
....




Included Backplate 
EVGA ACX 2.0 Cooling 
Quick Switch Dual BIOS 
1.215v+ Voltage Boost 
dB Inverter 
Memory MOSFET Cooling Plate 
Optimized Power Target 
Straight Heat Pipes 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Preisvergleich gibt es einen Eintrag aber noch keine Anbieter

EVGA GeForce GTX 970 FTW "Plus Edition" ACX 2.0, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (04G-P4-3978-KR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Datenblatt: EVGA - Product Specs - EVGA GeForce GTX 970 FTW+ ACX 2.0

Quelle:

EVGA - Articles - EVGA GeForce GTX 970 FTW+


----------



## evilgrin68 (17. Januar 2015)

Hi

In England ist sie gelistet, aber noch nicht Lieferbar. Preis bei über 400€. Einfach die Suche erweitern.

EVGA GeForce GTX 970 FTW "Plus Edition" ACX 2.0 4096MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card (04G-P4-3978-KR) [04G-P4-3978-KR]

Gute Ausstattung.... Aber Preislich für mich persönlich uninteressant. Im Moment ziehen die Preise sowieso alle an.


----------



## tigra456 (17. Januar 2015)

Stimmt.

Laut EVGA.com soll die Karte 10 $  mehr kosten- Da kann man dann von entsprechender Preisdifferenz auch auf hiesigem Markt ausgehen.
Denke mal, das der Einführungspreis kurze zeit "Hoch" sein wird, bevor sich die Karte dem aktuellen Preisgefüge anpasst.

Sollten dann so ca. 360 Euro sein.... (Aber wie wir wissen ist das immer nur eine Momentaufnahme)

Da die Backplate 19.99 $ bei EVGA kostet, ist der Preisaufschlag von 10 $ angemessen, vorallem wenn man die anderen "Änderungen" auch noch mit zählt.

Definitiv meine nächste Karte und für mich die beste 970 aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## Lios Nudin (17. Januar 2015)

Neben der EVGA GeForce GTX 970 FTW+ gibt es jetzt auch die EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SSC im neuen Design. Die SSC hat keine Backplate und  hat einen 25MHz geringeren Boosttakt, ansonsten sind die beiden Karten identisch.

Sie ist auch schon gelistet: EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (04G-P4-2975)


----------



## Seabound (17. Januar 2015)

Schöne Karte! Vom Design her gefallen mit die EVGAs eigentlich immer am Besten. Obwohl das ja eigentlich vollkommen egal ist!


----------



## Dynamitarde (17. Januar 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Schöne Karte! Vom Design her gefallen mit die EVGAs eigentlich immer am Besten. Obwohl das ja eigentlich vollkommen egal ist!


Vom Design her, hat Evga stark nachgelassen.


----------



## Seabound (17. Januar 2015)

Wow, die waren mal NOCH schöner?!?


----------



## Overkee (19. Januar 2015)

Bin aktuell am Überlegen, ob ich mir die EVGA GTX 970 FTW kaufen soll, aber angesichts dieses Modells warten ich lieber noch ein paar Tage. Solange der Aufpreis auch hier in Deutschland nur moderat ausfällt, greife ich gerne zu 

Wobei, wenn ich hier gerade lesen: 



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Neben der EVGA GeForce GTX 970 FTW+ gibt es jetzt auch die EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SSC im neuen Design. Die SSC hat keine Backplate und  hat einen 25MHz geringeren Boosttakt, ansonsten sind die beiden Karten identisch.
> 
> Sie ist auch schon gelistet: EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (04G-P4-2975)



Mit 350€ ein paar Euro günstiger als die FTW und die 25 MHz mehr Takt sowie Backplate sind eigentlich auch keine Killer-Features. Mal sehen, vielleicht wird es auch die SSC...


----------



## TK-XXL (22. Januar 2015)

ihr guckt euch aber die falsche bei geizhals an. In eurem link der SSC handelt es sich um die 2975, also die alte. 

das hier ist die neue SSC 3975 
EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (04G-P4-3975-KR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sie ist lagernd für 380€.

Habe mir jetzt bei EVGA selber die SSC bestellt. Da kostet sie momentan 345€.


----------



## tigra456 (23. Januar 2015)

Jungs zum Thema Garantie !!!

EVGA | Articles | EVGA GeForce GTX 980 und 970 5 jahre kostenfrei mehr garantie!

BIs März gibt es kostenlos 5 Jahre Garantie. (statt 3)


----------



## TK-XXL (24. Januar 2015)

habe ich schon gesehen, wird auch direkt registriert. Meine SSC dürfte am Dienstag ankommen. Bin mal gespannt wie es mit Fiepen aussieht.


----------

